# UK Couple wanting to live in the US



## Jeo45 (Jun 15, 2013)

My OH and I want to move the to US in couple of years. Here's the situation:

- We are not married yet but are planning to before applying to live in America, so legally we will be a couple.
- My partner has a business already started in America (it's registered and legit) with an American business man who has a good reputation. So when we go he will have a job to go to.
- He is a programmer with a half degree (I think) in IT. Along with the job I imagine this will give him rights to come over.

So, I'm pretty useless, no skills or anything. No uni degrees, just BTEC in Art (yeah, I know). So will I be able to go to America with my then husband as a spouse or will he I have to wait until he is an American Citizen (if he gets it).

We are both UK born and bred. How will this work!

The only info I've found is about UK Citizens with US partners and how they move to the US! Frustrating!

Is this relevant? american-visas.org/h1b-work.php


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no such thing as "rights" when it comes to US immigration. Property, real estate, ownership has nothing to do with immigration. The magic word is "visa".

If he owns 50 percent of the business he can apply for an investor visa aka E2.
H1B is an employment based visa sponsored by a US employer. One requirement is Bachelor Degree or 3 years track able employment in the specific field per year of study. 


Why do you not go to travel.state.gov and go overthe visa section for starters? It will answer a lot of your questions and probably create others.

Generally married spouses can apply for a visa to accompany the other party. Some of them allow employment, some do not.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Regardless of whether he has a job to go to or has a business in the US, he can't move to the States until he has a visa - either a work visa or an investment visa.

So he needs to start researching these options and how to qualify for them.


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

xxx If you are pregnant and the baby is born in the U.S. he/she will be a U.S. citizen and your the parents, which opens the door for your visa.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Joycey, your post is simply wrong and reeks of racism


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Just saying it as it is*



belgarath said:


> Joycey, your post is simply wrong and reeks of racism



Sorry you feel that way. I am only telling you the truth. If that is racism, you are entitled to your opinion, but I have to say you are very judgemental. You don't even know me.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

joycey1000 said:


> xxx If you are pregnant and the baby is born in the U.S. he/she will be a U.S. citizen and your the parents, which opens the door for your visa.


A child born in the US will generally receive US citizenship. At the age of 21 this child will be able to sponsor the parents for Green Cards under current law.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

joycey1000 said:


> xxx If you are pregnant and the baby is born in the U.S. he/she will be a U.S. citizen and your the parents, which opens the door for your visa.


the child can stay ...the parents cannot 
no door is opened until the child is 21


----------

